
Show HN: Benchmarking Microphone Arrays - superlopuh
https://medium.com/snips-ai/benchmarking-microphone-arrays-respeaker-conexant-microsemi-acuedge-matrix-creator-minidsp-950de8876fda
======
mfester
Hi, co-author here (and co-founder of www.snips.ai). We are building a voice
platform for IoT which runs 100% on-device, because we don't want our devices
to stream everything we say to a server.

At Snips, we've been using a bunch of mic arrays connected to Raspberry Pi
devices, with various degrees of success. We realised that resources on the
topic are scarce, so we decided to do a thorough benchmark of what we found to
be the most popular mic arrays accessible to the maker community.

We'd love to have your feedback. If you have other microphone arrays you'd
like us to include in this benchmark, let us know!

